
Unit Testing JavaScript Without Node or a Browser - nigelgutzmann
I am working on a project that contains some scripts to automate Adobe After Effects and I&#x27;d like to do some Unit Testing on those scripts. Ideally, the unit tests would be able to run in After Effects and be able to manipulate things in an After Effects project file. All of the Javascript unit testing tools I can find (mocha, jasmine, qunit, etc) seem to require node or a browser, both of which aren&#x27;t applicable for my use-case. Any ideas on a framework that I could use?
======
andreicon
Isn't the js vm you're running code in kinda like a browser? Anyway, searching
the web for "adobe after efects javascript" yielded this result:
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/after-
effects](https://www.npmjs.com/package/after-effects) maybe it could be of
use.

EDIT: it seems this package acts like a connector so you could (in theory at
least) npm require this package, then plug in your code, dev require a js
testing framework and run some tests.

